# Peugeot Boxer radio and 20 min turn off



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

Anyone know how to wire the radio to keep it on with the ignition off rather than time out after 20 mins. The garage does not know and both Peugeot and Autocruise completely ignore my request for help. Usual ignore email and never phone back!


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

I find it difficult to believe that the garage doesn't know how to do it. We've had it done in three different 'vans / talbot / fiat / vw. Presumably you by pass the ignition all together?? :dontknow: 

8)


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I think the time out "sleep mode" can be switched off, we did it on ours (Boxer) but I cant remember which menu I set it up in.
If you wish to do a rewire, there was a thread on the forum recently on this topic


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi John, you need to be able to identify the power and 'memory leads that go into the multi plug connector on the rear of the set, if you have the user manual hopefully the diagram will be there!.

Then source a permanent 12V supply at the fuse box and connect these wires to it.

It's difficult to describe what to do in type, but it is a relatively straight forward job.


These are industry std wiring colour codes to help you I.D the wires that need altering

White LF + 

White/Black LF - 

Grey RF + 

Grey/Black RF - 

Green LR + 

Green/Black LR - 

Violet RR + 

Violet/Black RR - 

Yellow 14ga Battery Main 

Yellow 18ga Battery CeNet 

Black Ground 

Red Accessory 

Blue Antenna turn-on + 

Blue/White Remote turn-on + 

Orange/White Dimmer + 

Brown Phone mute - 

Orange Parking Brake - 

White/Red CCD Input + Instant on

Best of luck...Dave


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

You may find there are 2 power inputs, a Permanent one which is live at all times, and is used to maintain the memory status of the radio, and an ignition switched one that is only live when the ignition is on.

You could spur off the Permanent live and connect it in place of the switched live. Power requirements are small, so there shouldn't be a problem
Alternately, as has been suggested take a live supply from a spare output.


----------

